# Goose mount



## CLDUCKS (Mar 3, 2012)

Picked up my goose from Beaks and Bands last weekend.  Just got the time to post the picture. Very happy with the work they do! Thanks Brett.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 3, 2012)

awesome, That is how I like them. Locked and coming in.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Mar 3, 2012)

If I ever get a banded goose this is for sure the type of mount I'm going with. This is legit.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 5, 2012)

AWESOME mount! Thats probably the best looking goose mount I've seen.


----------



## fredw (Mar 5, 2012)

Cupped and coming....flaps down.  

Great looking mount.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Yall I'm real happy with it didn't seem big till I got it home . Should have seen my wife face


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey what's beks and bands number...I have a bluebill I need to get mounted


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 5, 2012)

Cupped take a minute a fallin from the sky lol..

Super Nice mount.

CJ


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang good looking goose!!  Love em cupped up and dropping in.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Mar 5, 2012)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> Hey what's beks and bands number...I have a bluebill I need to get mounted



678-787-1964 ask for brett and go by and look at his showroom


----------



## Huntress (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice mount, wish I had thought of this with mine, he is in full flight, with full wing span.


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 16, 2012)

That goose looks great. Maybe I can get one mounted one day


----------



## tpj070 (Mar 20, 2012)

nice mount


----------

